# Armstrong Hill Forest Fire Lookout ADVENTURE2



## OURv (Feb 26, 2018)

Friends,

Some time ago we spent a VERY enjoyable time in California’s

Great High Sierra Nevada mountains. We took a 4X4 trail ride to the

Armstrong Hill Forest Fire Lookout. What Fun !!!!

We made a video to share :








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

